

How we Simplified our Pricing Page - bavidar
http://blog.lob.com/post/60943260246/how-we-simplified-our-pricing-page

======
imperialWicket
This is a great update, a few concerns I have:

1\. The ever popular: logo link on your blog should go to www.lob.com

2\. Is there are reason all of these values can't be loaded on the page? I
don't know if this is load related, but when I change an input option, I
sometimes wait for over a second for the new price to appear. There's no
reason I can think of to justify this, the switch should be nearly instant.

3\. For me, this is much much better than the earlier version. But for some
users, a price comparison might be helpful. As a secondary click, it might be
nice to offer something _like_ the old look (or a similar price comparison
page).

[Formatting edit]

~~~
liquidise
I'm glad to see someone else feels the same way about logo links on
blog.company.com pages. I have always been surprised they just redirect to "/"
instead of the company homepage.

Does anyone know the reasoning for the trend? Is there some SEO benefit of
this or is it really just oversight/becoming de facto standard?

~~~
imperialWicket
Usually they're hosted separately (some vps and tumblr in this case). So it's
just a matter of the blog using the default mapping for it's logo to the blog
site. The blog is generally completely unaware it's psuedo-participating in a
larger site configuration. Good from a security perspective, a bit of a hassle
for admin'ing (hence this issue).

------
biot
This reminds me of the Azure pricing page:

[http://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/pricing/calculator/?scenar...](http://www.windowsazure.com/en-
us/pricing/calculator/?scenario=cloud)

It seems like Lob is using a similar flat UI price calculator though they
don't have the quantity sliders, which is apparently an oversight as a slider
seems to make sense for settings like "number of pages". Their previous
pricing was 50 cents per page plus 12 cents per extra page. A 100 page
document is therefore $12.38 plus shipping. Under the new pricing the same 100
page document is $96 including shipping. Presumably shipping costs scale
logarithmically with number of pages as the cost to ship a 100 page document
shouldn't exceed $80, to put it mildly.

I also like Azure's use of the flat selection boxes which operate as radio
buttons. You get to see all the options side-by-side as opposed to Lob's site
where you have to click on each dropdown to see which options are available.

------
quaunaut
So, one thing immediately comes to mind:

$0.96 for each document? If it was something like an Earnings Report for a
startup's investors, that could be $80+ _per report_.

Does scaling never factor in, here? Bulk orders?

Edit: Got rid of a sentence that wasn't really part of their model.

~~~
fireworks10
You must have never experienced the prices of printing services at
UPS/Staples/Kinkos... $1.20+/per page for fax, $.50+/per B&W page for
printing, etc.

~~~
quaunaut
Maybe it's just been a few years, but I was able to get 30 BW sheets for about
$8.

~~~
fireworks10
Ah you are correct, the B&W is much cheaper than color. My mistake.

------
bostonpete
A link to the detailed price sheet would still be appreciated by some users.
If I'm trying to weigh the decision to buy matte/gloss thick/regular business
cards, I don't want to have to cycle through the 4 options and mentally keep
track of the relative pricing.

------
rikkipitt
You could do with some kind of min-height fix to stop that annoying reload
jump when changing options. Otherwise, it looks great!

------
tomvo
Funny, I noticed that sending a color card to antarctica at $1.23 is cheaper
than sending one to the US for $1.69.

------
reillyse
Nice way to get tons of traffic to look at the pricing for your product :)

